# Londinium group pistol seal problems



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello

I'm currently replacing my piston group seals on my QM Rapida (same group as the londinium).

i ordered a bunch of piston seals from londinium and have tried to fit them. The bottom 2 seem to fit fine, but the top one seems to stick out quite a bit and won't go in the gap. Please could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

So after much frustration, I ended cutting them all off with a knife.

Upon inspection, it has become clear what the issue was. One of the piston seals is much thicker than the others! Londinium must have shipped the wrong part.

On the left is the incorrect seal, and on the right is the seal that fits.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Curious - in the top picture is that a Cafelat silicone piston seal? Did you fit a set of those in place of the Londinium ones?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

@The Systemic Kid the silicone piston seals are the originals - they came with the machine went I bought it new back in 2018. I've put those ones back on for now - thankfully they're much easier to get on/off!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the top seal was fitted the wrong way round. So even if it had fitted, there would have been problems with water leaking past the piston onto the spring.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

@Norvin the top seal was fitted with the u shaped channel facing towards where the ptfe ring sits - which I believe is correct


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@khampal A bit late now, but this photo shows the seals fitted the right way round!


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

@dfk41 I was careful and made sure it was this way round (I triple checked)  it just didn't fit


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@khampal The Londinium seals are really difficult to fit because they are so rigid. The cafelat ones are easier but if you have one of Norvins tools, custom made it makes the job a breeze


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

@dfk41 Yes, plenty of swearing was involved  Thankfully @The Systemic Kid's youtube video helped quite a bit.

Would you say both the cafelat and londinium seals perform the same in terms of everyday use?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@khampal I cannot remember now! But I do remember both sets of seals gave sporadic performance. I bought the upgraded Londinium seals and remember getting very mixed results with the biting point, which I could never explain away!


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Cafelat now have new seals, they are blue and just are bit bigger then red ones.

Very easy to install and remove. Price is good, shipping cost is lower then DHL from L.

@khampal - just write to Londinium shop, attach picture and you will receive free replacement.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

@pj.walczak Thanks, that's very useful. I've contacted Londinium to see what they can do.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

For closure, Reiss from Londinium sent me 3 replacement piston seals by next day delivery. Top marks for their customer service.


----------

